# Len's Filter/Polarizer, 70-200 f/2.8, HELP.



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 6, 2009)

So I have the new nikon 70-200 pre ordered, i need to get a filter for it, I don't want to go cheap on it so for those of you who have some experience in this matter, I need some advice, Should I go with just a UV protection filter or a circular polarizer.  and any good suggestions as far as brand (Hoya, Tiffen, BW) my budget is around $150ish.   Thank you in advance


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2009)

So, you want to buy a $2,500 70-200 zoom lens that is designed to be the best lens possible to make in the category for $2,500,and you are preparing to spend up to $150 to subtly degrade the optics of this new super lens. Okay. You can do that here for $112.50.

The best filter will be the B+W 010 with the multi resistant coating
B+W | 77mm UV Haze 010 (MRC) Multi-Resistant Coating | 66026942

Keep in mind however, that you are buying a lens with the new Nano-crystal multicoating,which is a true, not an advertising or Bu(($hi+ type of advance in lens coating technology. Using a UV filter,even a good one, will significantly increase your chance for some nice lens flares when shooting right toward bright light sources (or even candles at a birthday party in a darkened room).


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 6, 2009)

very true, so in that case you would recommend not using a filter on it, how about top of the line polarizer, would that still not be a good idea?


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 7, 2009)

For filter brands stick with either Hoya or B+W, but make sure they are the multi-coated versions! Hoya also carries a lower line so avoid those.

As for filters, I do not use a protection filter. I use a hood or nothing at all. Why add glass in front of very good glass if you dont need too?

As for a circular polarizer, again stick with Hoya's or B+W's multicoated variety. There is a difference in the good ones and cheap no-name ones. 
Hoya has several levels of CPOL's. Their Pro 1D which is supposed to be designed for digital sensor, and 2 regular ones with different coatings (standard and super coatings). I would go with the Super coated version or the Pro 1D.

B+W has what they call a MRC CPOL which is their term for multi resistant coating (multi coatings). They also have a Käsemann-type which is the best of the best. It's about $175 and would be my choice if I were to get a new one today.

I have a MRC B+W that I bought about 10 years ago. Very good filter and will last at least another 10-20 years if not more.

There are also some CPOL's that have additional effects like a warming effect (slight color filtering effects). These are for specific uses and are probably not a good choice for a first filter unless you are doing only what they would be good for.

Do not buy a linear filter.  I have not tried it but it is said they dont work well with digital cameras???

Also a CPOL blocks some light.  So they are not a keep on the lens all the time type filter.  Unless your in good light all the time when shooting.  I don't know if the new 70-200 comes with a hood.  If it doesnt pick one up and keep it on, and use it as a lens protector from bumps and thumps.  They also help take higher quality shots by redusing flare and ghosting from strong light.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 7, 2009)

^^ + 1:thumbup:


----------

